

Experts Say Healthcare.gov a “Breach Waiting to Happen” - lauradhamilton
http://www.additiveanalytics.com/blog/experts-say-healthcare-gov-breach-waiting-happen/

======
jcutrell
Unfortunately, the closest this gets to describing flaws is citing the OWASP
top 10 [0].

I suppose whenever someone does indeed hack into the system, we'll finally
find out the specifics of the weaknesses.

[0] -
[https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Top_10_2013-Top_10](https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Top_10_2013-Top_10)

